# GPU usage spikes to 100% them to 0% and screends go freeze and them go black



## Stikut (Jun 26, 2019)

Hello , recently i upgraded my PC and got a problem i didnt have before , sometimes both my screens freeze for a second and them go black , after ward when i checked on task manager i noticed that GPU usage would always spike them drop to 0 , this manly happens when watching videos online ( youtube . netflix , twitter , ext. ) also it happens pretty much always after a couple minutes of playing a game called Hearthstone , also after this happening the screens of the video go full green like a green screen and the game window goes blank , i think this might be GPU or HHD problem but it weirdly doesnt happen on harder to run games like Rainbow 6 Siege or Warframe , i mainly think this is a GPU problem because i am normaly getting graphical glithches on videos , again weirdly not on any games , by graphical glitches i mean the video being pixelated for a bit , only the video not the full screen , also another problem is in games when something is loading and there is audio it cuttes out for a second frames drop , i also have to say i dont know to much about tech but i have learned some thing doing research try to fix these problems , if i where to guess i would say it is a GPU or an HDD problem . 
My specs :

CPU : Ryzen 5 2600
GPU : NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050 Ti
MB : ASUS PRIME B450-PLUS
RAM : 16 GB
PSU : Corsair CX 450M
HDD : ST1000m003-1er162 , says so in task manager 


Almost forgot to mention about the upgrade , the only thing i keept from the old pc was the GPU which is about a year old and the HDD which is about 4 years old .


----------



## Steevo (Jun 27, 2019)

Does the fan spin on the GPU?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Jun 27, 2019)

Check your ram is on the manufacturers QVL list. secondly test the 1050 in a different PC if you can. lastly I really dont like corsair CX series power supplies - They might work for some people but i think they are absolute junk.

Check you got your chipset and GPu drivers installed with the latest and greatest too.


----------



## petey pitbullz (Jun 27, 2019)

dont know if u are running a windows insider build but builds 18908 and build 18912 had this problem with the screen blanking out then returning, build 18922 corrected this problem. build 18922 was just released a few days ago.


----------



## Stikut (Jun 27, 2019)

First i want to thank you guys for responding , also not sure if it matter but i use Windows 10 

1. yes , my GPU fan is spinning and all the others are too , on my CPU , PSU , case fans too .
2. checked the QVL list and it is compatible with my CPU , i checked my driver on GeForce experience and it said they are up to date , also on a program called driver booster ( free version ) and same , updated my BIOS , also would it be ok i instead i tried a diffrent GPU in my system , i cant put the current one in another one too
3. bruh , honesty dont have a clue what you are saying , as i said dont know alot about tech and this stuff


----------



## Eskimonster (Jun 27, 2019)

Go to setup then system, then press the about colon its the lowest  line in system, there you can check your numbers of your windows build


----------



## Stikut (Jun 27, 2019)

it says it 1803 , thanks for the tip , good to know , also update windows in updates and security but it didnt change


----------



## Zareek (Jun 27, 2019)

You should test with only one display connected to exclude the dual monitors configuration as part of the issue. Completely disconnect one monitor from the video card and do whatever you do to cause the issue.


----------



## Stikut (Jun 27, 2019)

Zareek said:


> You should test with only one display connected to exclude the dual monitors configuration as part of the issue.


Still happened but a lot later , except after it happend this time the screen didnt return it just stayed black , tried to unplug/plug in the cables to the monitor them the second on too but it didnt help , had to press the switch on my PCU 
I can test my GPU in what was my old pc if it happens on there too , this problem only started happening after i got the upgrade

ok , i just plugged in some old GPU i found my dad had , will try to force the same thing to happen with this GPU , also just noticed that my disk is running at 100% very often , makes me think the HDD might be the problem , hope so tbh , GPUs are more expensive them drivers
will post an update after the test

oh , a funny little thing about this old GPU , it doesnt seem to show it in task manager 
i was wondering , is there a program that would let me check my power usage , i did caclulate before i got the upgrade but it might have been inaccurate


----------

